# Help choosing a vinyl cutter and starting business



## eagle06 (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anybody know anything about the ProCut vinyl cutters? I cant seem to find any reviews on the net anywhere. what is a good starting vinyl cutter? The ProCut looks good but I cnat find anyone that has one. Also I am trying to start my own vinyl sign business from my home. Any tips would be appreciated. My budget for a vinyl cutter with software is about $1000. I already have CorelDraw and AI. Is the other software like Flexi Sign even required?

Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Help choosing a cinyl cutter and starting business*

Since you already have Corel and Adobe, I would concentrate on putting as much of the available resources into the cutter, as possible.

Look for a cutter that has (software) drivers that allow it to be seen by your Drawing Programs, as a printer device. This way, you do *not have *to have a vinyl cutting program, such as Flexi or others. Some of these sign cutting programs can take the biggest chunk out of your budget.

I would scour ebay for cutters. There are a couple of outfits (one on each coast, IIRC) that seem to have new plotters that are reasonable in prices. But even a clean/good used plotter could be best, based upon budget restraints.

I do not know what type of sign market you may be targeting, but do not try to save money by buying the smallest width plotter, below your average target market size. (Don't get a 15 inch plotter if you are going to make large signs.)

The top brand names, such as Roland, are very reliable, but by the same token, they are more expensive. Ergo, look to other brands, such as US Cutter, etc. Even consider such re-branded cutters, like GCC Panther series. Once you find one (or more) cutting plotters that you like, start doing some research on reliability and service, as you do need to take care of your plotter and feed it consumables (such as cutting blades, cutting strips, etc., etc.) Also, you may want to consider the guarantee that comes with the unit.

Now, as to which plotter, I am sure you will get a lot of answers to this question, based upon what the reply author has experienced, and you will end up with many recommended brands. But be aware, that some of these suggestions may be biased, based upon experience/knowledge of only one brand. (Which is why I am not stating a single brand name, here, as my experience is limited to only three higher priced brands). Take these in total, as information on where to start searching, and sort out that which meets your needs and circumstances.

When you get things sorted out, and place an order on one, let us know your choice and the reason you went with that decision. I am sure there are others, here, that want to learn from your experience.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a cinyl cutter and starting business*

If you're planning on getting a plotter for a sign business, I'd definitely suggest getting a 24" or wider plotter.

You can't go wrong with Graphtec, Roland, or Summa, and there are a lot of people on these forums that suggest USCutter Copam machines, which seem to be a real value.

If you need an optical eye for registration mark sensing, you'll need to get a Graphtec CE5000-60 or Roland GX-24 (or possibly a Summa. I don't know much about them) on the 24" side of things. If you want a larger plotter with the ARMS (Automatic Registration Mark Sensor), you could get a Graphtec FC7000 series or Roland GX-Pro series plotter. Either of those are quite a bit more expensive than a 24" plotter.

I have a feeling that one of the statements in the above post might have been directed toward me (I apologize if it's not), but yes, I do push Graphtec quite a bit on these forums, but only because Rolands are unfairly represented here, while Graphtecs are at least as good (rated higher on some sign sites), and most times less expensive. Also, my Fiance has experience with a LOT of different plotters and has said that our Graphtec is the best machine he's worked with BY FAR.

If you do decide to get a 24" Graphtec or Roland plotter, I'd suggest going to Specialty Graphics Supply

They appear to have the lowest base-price, PLUS you can get their 5% T-Shirt Forums discount (look on the left here on TF under Preferred Vendors) and 10% off supplies for 30 days after you purchase. They also have excellent customer service. 

Good luck!


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Help choosing a cinyl cutter and starting business*



Chani said:


> ....
> I have a feeling that one of the statements in the above post might have been directed toward me (I apologize if it's not), but yes, I do push Graphtec quite a bit on these forums, .....
> 
> Good luck!


No, it was not directed towards you. No need to apologize.

I did state: "(Which is why I am not stating a single brand name, here, as my experience is limited to only three higher priced brands)." 

*eagle06* did state that s/he had a limit of about $1000.00 budget. That is why I replied as I did, not giving a reference to a more economical plotter, over the high end units. I just offered some general advice.....

Hugh


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, sorry for the misunderstanding.  

You're right, they did state a $1000 budget, and there are some good plotters out there for under that budget.

I don't recommend buying from Sign Warehouse, especially if this is your first time using a plotter (their after-sale support leaves a lot to be desired), but as was brought up on these forums recently, they have a couple of plotters that are pretty good, and under your $1000 budget.

But IF you can swing it, I'd suggest getting a slightly higher-priced plotter, in the $1300-1600 range (in other words, a Graphtec or Roland). Those machines will work DIRECTLY with CorelDRAW or Illustrator, and in general are just better machines.

If you don't need the ARMS (automatic registration marks sensor), you might want to check into a USCutter Copam series plotter. Poeple have had good luck with that plotter here on the T-Shirt Forums.


----------

